# What to do if bitten by a snake?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I moved to an area (southern Illinois) that has two snakes i am worried about, the rattlesnake and the copperhead. We go in the woods every week and i feel its only a matter of time before we encounter one. If one of my dogs get bit, what can i do? Sometimes a vet is not an option due to the day/time or just how far away we are. I asked our vet if there were anything to take with us and she said she had never had anyone ask her and knows nothing besides calling poison control. Any advice? I just do not want to be holding my dog as she goes into shock not knowing what to do.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

The first thing you should do, IMO, is get your dogs snake-proofed. Your local NAVHDA chapter should be able to help you find a professional in your area. That's most of your problem solved right there, because your dogs will recognize the smell and not want anything to do with them.

If they do get bit, you need anti-venom and a Vet. If a Vet isn't available all you can really do is make your dog comfortable and give what fluids you can. They've got a much stronger resistance to cytotoxins than humans do so they have a chance, but the odds aren't in their favor 

Snake-proofing is the way to go.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/rattlesnake-adversion-training.htmlI agree with AfroViz,

Avoidance is the key.
Did the avoidance class with my two dogs. Best investment you can make.

If bit,
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1876981/what_to_do_if_your_dog_has_been_bitten.html

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never had a snake encounter in 35+ years of hunting and training. If I were concerned then snake proofing is really the only way to go. You can hire a professional to do this for you or like all training, do it yourself. Hoping you never have to put the snake proofing to the test!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, we learned the hard way on what to do when bitten by a rattlesnake as our Ruby was bit in the face at 4 months old in our back yard.

We immediately went to the hospital and they administered antivenin to save her life since she was so small at the time. She made a full recovery now at 9 months old and still very worried it can happen again.

We are looking into a snake avoidance clinic and working with the local Vizsla club in our area on the best time to do it. They want her to wait until she is at least a year old to do the training.


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

You may ask your vet about a rattlesnake vaccination. When I took Abby to the vet to get her puppy shots he asked if we wanted to get the rattlesnake shot and that he recommended it for all dogs used in the field. It cost about $30 and she has to get it every 6 months but if she's bit by a rattlesnake it should greatly enhance her chances for survival is what he said. Obviously you still go to the vet but it helps to give them an initial resistance to the toxin is how he explained it. Abby seemed to react a little more (sleepy and didn't play as much for about 36 hours) to that shot than she did to the others (rabies) but overall she was fine with it. I don't know how well it works but it seems like a great precautionary just in case step.


----------

